
9 tricks to appear smart in brainstorming meetings - gloves
https://medium.com/conquering-corporate-america/9-tricks-to-appear-smart-in-brainstorming-meetings-5371dd1a1628
======
aashishlowanshi
This is just a part of the book from the creator of the viral sensation "10
Tricks to Appear Smart in Meetings" (5+ million views and hundreds of
thousands of shares) created this must-have book you never knew you needed.
Direct link to amazon : [http://amzn.to/2eaNkri](http://amzn.to/2eaNkri)

